# Praetorius



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! Michael, Jakob, Hieronymus, Johann...How many are they?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Hieronymus is a great favourite of mine for his magnificat cycle, I guess written as the c16 turned into the c17. Here's the start of it all, the opening of the magnificat primi toni, sounds which herald in the great North German organ school.






I don't think all the composer Praetoriuses were related -- it would be fabulous if someone could find a family tree and note the composers called Praetorius who don't belong to it. In particular I think that Michael Praetorius, the author of Terpsichore and other things, was completely unrelated to the Hamburg Praetorius family -- i.e. unrelated to Johann, Jakob and Hieronymus.

Hamburg was one hell of a cultural centre. At St Peter's Church, there was Jacob Praetorius. At St. Catherine's, Scheidemann. At St. Jacob's, there was Weckmann. And at St Nicholas's Church, Johann Praetorius.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm currently filling several holes in my listening habits. Organ has for me been strictly JS Bach. Right now I'm hearing Weckmann for the first time. I found Praetorius on google and found out it was almost a trend to have the name...


----------

